# The Golden Retriever update thread



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2017)

Spoiler alert...puppy pics ahead.








Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2017)

Awwwwww - cuteness meter pegged.


----------



## limr (Dec 13, 2017)

Yay, puppy pics!! Has she been introduced to the ferts yet?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2017)

limr said:


> Yay, puppy pics!! Has she been introduced to the ferts yet?



they are not getting along.


----------



## limr (Dec 13, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, puppy pics!! Has she been introduced to the ferts yet?
> ...



Uh-oh.  Maybe they'll grow on each other.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2017)

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



were giving them some time to acclimate, but...it may be the end of the ferret update thread.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 14, 2017)

She’s a babe.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 14, 2017)

They are a wonderful breed. Nice choice for your family. Smells much better than a ferret


----------



## snowbear (Dec 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, puppy pics!! Has she been introduced to the ferts yet?
> ...


Well, the puppy is mobile, probably quickly so, and the ferts are . . . not.



pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Awww, that doesn't sound good.

Hope everything works out with them (all).


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 14, 2017)

Adorable. Seems, unfortunately, doesn't like humans too much. She looks entirely uncomfortable on that lap... 

Nice paws! She'll be a good size.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 14, 2017)

Lucy thinks she's a human



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Lucy thinks she's a humanView attachment 150731
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



LUCY IS TOTALLY A PEOPLE!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 14, 2017)

Best. Breed. Ever.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 14, 2017)

What are the ferts doing? Or is  it the dog?


----------



## Peeb (Dec 15, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Best. Breed. Ever.


For those who doubt- I refer you to this thread:  Puppers for Supper

Seriously- what dog patiently plays that game??


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2017)

Waiting at the vets for vaccine updates.






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Dec 15, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Waiting at the vets for vaccine updates.
> 
> View attachment 150755
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


OMG what a good dog!   I would be getting trugged all over the room  with most dogs I’ve taken to the vet


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 18, 2017)

Beautiful dog. 

At this time of year many years ago our golden, Miss Brandywine, undid the Christmas tree by fetching the glass ornaments off the tree and laid them out on the carpet next to my dads chair. She could play with cats and just about any other animal (sprayed by a skunk and had to pull porcupine quills from the nose when trying to be friendly with wild animals), so I think the ferrets need to learn that they have a new friend.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 18, 2017)

Peeb said:


> OMG what a good dog!   I would be getting trugged all over the room  with most dogs I’ve taken to the vet


She's raised by Ferts... what'cha expect?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Noooooooo!!!!!!!!    I hope they find a way to co-exist.   

In some of her sleepy-time shots, Lucy actually resembles a fert.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 20, 2017)

terri said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Yeah, I pretty sure that my golden would LOVE ferrets.  Especially with a bit of salt and pepper...


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 1, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2018)

" Oh go on! You _know_ you wanna tickle my belly!".


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Jan 31, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 153117
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



ATTICA! ATTICA!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 31, 2018)

Puppy jail.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Puppy jail.



right now she sleeps in her crate. because shes a menace.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 8, 2018)

Frog leg




Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 8, 2018)

Couch potato



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 8, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2018)

Mehh...  equal time for FERTS!!!


----------



## Overread (Feb 8, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 153117
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



Day 15 of prison - the ferts still joyously rampage around outside the cage after they trapped me in here with offers of free food. Human masters still keep feeding and watering me, but appear to be lower in the pack than the ferts who appear to be top-dog. Must continue my plan of steady escape digging in the corner until I can beat and drive off the ferrets!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (Apr 21, 2018)

Ball-seeking Missile by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Apr 22, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Ball-seeking Missile by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


She missed it, BTW.  Nothing but a mouthful of air.  Blew right by the tennis ball.  

It was embarrassing, really.  

Still, this makes her look pretty good.


----------

